# My new snow beater :)



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Just bought it; I pick it up tonight. :banana:

92 MB 190E 2.6 liter L6. Wanted a 5speed, but this one was really clean. Came with a pair of MB wheels and mounted snows. New brakes all around, 4 new Bridgestone tires. AC converted to R134a and blows cold. Everything works except the tach.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My parents just sold a car almost identical to that recently. I think theirs was a late 80's model, but it was a 2.6 with an auto and in green, like yours. It only had 85,000 miles on it :yikes: and they were the original owners. It was a really nice little car and in near perfect condition. 

Something expensive needed fixing, so they sold it to the owner of the shop they took it to. They're in their late 80's and didn't need a second car any more. Heck, they probably won't have much use for a first car for too much longer...


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

man, that thing is bada$$

I love those old 190s....

durable as all get out.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

pilotman said:


> man, that thing is bada$$
> 
> I love those old 190s....
> 
> durable as all get out.


Doors still close like a bank vault. The 190 was over-engineered.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Hmm old Mercedes:thumbup:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice!

How many miles does it have? Looks really good!:thumbup:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

vexed said:


> Hmm old Mercedes:thumbup:


 :clap::thumbs::yumyum:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> Doors still close like a bank vault. The 190 was over-engineered.


 and it'll run forever. Nice find, bro! Those older Benzo's are amazing machines.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Love the color !

:thumbup:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Scott

If you have tech questions try the Peach Parts shop forum http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/forumdisplay.php?f=1

benzworld is a good resource also.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

LuvThatSam said:


> Nice!
> 
> How many miles does it have? Looks really good!:thumbup:


From what I recall that E Class has about -300 miles. Man drove it around the block a few times, in reverse. It is beyond mint.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

vexed said:


> Scott
> 
> If you have tech questions try the Peach Parts shop forum http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/forumdisplay.php?f=1
> 
> benzworld is a good resource also.


Thanks vexed.

I fixed a few things on Sat using benzworld forums. A couple of fuses were blown and the window switches needed cleaning/reseating. Pretty much everything works except the oil pressure gauge (it's intermittent).

I have reciepts for oil changes every 3k miles!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cool! Nice find


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

LOVE IT!

My buddy's mom had a 1990 one. We were all set to buy it for a commuter vehicle to share for $800 a few years ago. Of course then the company got sold and we both got laid off so we had to let it go


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice!

I used to have the 1991 300e and it was a tank. I am now looking for one these just for the weekend


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool. My Dad had one of those 190E's. It was a great car. Traded it in for a 300E, which had nothing but tranny issues. Post pics of the inside when you get a chance.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's the obligatory "nice, but its no e30" post...


----------

